# Wounded Marine



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been away for a few years and as a result haven't had much to contribute to this site since. I still check it when I can though to keep the fire burning, still, because of my lack of posts most of you probably don't recognize me on here.

But I wanted to share something with you all;

My Marine brother, Cpl Michael Fox, was blown up last month in the Helmand Province and lost both his legs. I need to video tape a conversation with him or something so you guys can see, but he's doing really well all things considered. He called me 4 days after the explosion to tell me he was alive and he was even cracking small jokes then! All our buddies that were on patrol with him said he was trying to make jokes while they put tourniquets on him & tried to stabilize him; Cpl Fox says he remembers that, he said he was afraid after he left in the bird his buddies would be freaking out wondering if he'd make it so he wanted to try to calm them down and show them he'd be alright. What I'm getting at is trying to tell you how inspirational this man is, he's such a stud and so many of us are so proud to call him our brother.

But I've made a website for him to both share his story (in hopes that people will leave messages on the website showing him support) and also to raise money to buy him a real nice bed set. I'm sure it sounds like a strange gift but it's the right one. As much as being a great comfort item (and the fact his mom wanted to replace his old one anyways) it's meant to be symbolic. Something he can see and use everyday that will remind him, no matter how briefly, that a large group of friends and strangers came together to gift him personally something nice. That kind of positive thinking and solid support is what is going to help him stay as strong hearted as he has been so far, especially once he starts learning to walk again, which will be happening soon once his stumps can bare weight.

You can learn all about him, his injuries, the fundraiser, his family, and everything else on the website: http://www.corporalfox.org
I hope you will look through it all, leave a comment for him, donate whatever you feel comfortable with, and most importantly help spread the word to as many people/places as you can!

Thanks everyone, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I remember you and thanks for the heads up, I wish him well!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Best wishes to your brother and family!

Stick around, we missed you


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

God bless him, you, and your family! That picture on the website is awesome. Tell him thanks for everything and good luck with the recovery.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for the support guys; I've told him that I made a post on here and people are learning about him (it makes him feel proud when he hears random strangers are learning who he is) but thank him yourself on the website!  We've had 2 new comments on there and no new donations since making the post on here. He reads that site when he doesn't have visitors and it's nice for him to have new comments from new people.

The support is appreciated though, thanks Utah patriots


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Job, Weston.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very good job on the website. My prayers are with him and a speedy recovery. He appears to be a very positive man! Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------

